# My new standard 29 gallon mixed reef



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Basically I just changed to a 29g standard from my BC 29. All my SPS are gone after two weeks so right now I just only have most LPS and some softie. Bought the purple tip frogspwan colony, lobo brain frag and a purple hammer frag from Alex. Thank you for the good deal Alex . Here is some pictures of the new setup. All the commons are welcome guys.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

looks good. time to switch to the bigger one 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

sig said:


> looks good. time to switch to the bigger one


Thank you Sig. Gonna upgrade to a 40 gallon breeder but until I move to a new house.


----------

